# top souris bluetooth en ce moment ?



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

bonjour,

quelle est selon vous la meilleur souris bluetooth du moment ?

iogear, kensington, macmice etc etc

c'est pour aller avec mon MacBookPro donc plus elle sera petite et mieux ce sera.
le sans fil avec récepteur en usb ne me tente pas car ça bouffe un port usb et y'en à que deux sur le MBP mais je ne suis pas contre si cette technologie et plus fiable.

merci de vos avis éclairés d'utilisateurs


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2006)

On va voyager BT vers les périph ..ériques


----------



## emy648 (25 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> quelle est selon vous la meilleur souris bluetooth du moment ?
> 
> ...


 
Ca m'intéresserait aussi d'avoir des avis à ce sujet... 

Je possède actuellement une souris logitech sans fil, mais j'aimerais bien une belle souris blanche (apple) qui irait avec mon nouveau macbook blanc...:love: ...si possible une bluetooth aussi. 
Et j'ai entendu dire qu'il n'y avait pas toujours de clic droit sur les souris apple...est ce vrai? Ca risque de me perturber!


----------



## Aerochris (25 Mai 2006)

Il y a celles là qui sont pas mal du tout

http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=9_149_409_1026

 je pense que la premiere est celle qui se rapproche le plus de tes critéres et pour emy648 ca serait plutot la BtMicro, blanche comme le MacBook   

Christopher


----------



## MadMax (29 Mai 2006)

Je viens de recevoir la Radtech (voir MACritique) BT 600.

Elle est pas mal du tout et elle ne "sautille" pas comme le faisait ma Logitech. Ele est blanche et argent (peinture). De près, on voit qu'elle n'a pas la qualité d'une souris Apple (encore que la mighty fait assez cheap aussi je trouve). Mais elle est vraiment bien. Je l'ai commandée directement sur le site US radtech.us et no problemo, je l'ai reçue une semaine plus tard...

C'est pour aller avec mon nouvel iMac qui devrait bientôt arriver et mon PB...


----------



## toutletoutim (24 Juin 2006)

MadMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir la Radtech (voir MACritique) BT 600.
> 
> Elle est pas mal du tout et elle ne "sautille" pas comme le faisait ma Logitech. Ele est blanche et argent (peinture). De près, on voit qu'elle n'a pas la qualité d'une souris Apple (encore que la mighty fait assez cheap aussi je trouve). Mais elle est vraiment bien. Je l'ai commandée directement sur le site US radtech.us et no problemo, je l'ai reçue une semaine plus tard...
> 
> C'est pour aller avec mon nouvel iMac qui devrait bientôt arriver et mon PB...



Je suis tout a fait d'accord je veins aussi de coammander la Radtech BT 600 ell eest bien se charge facilement, elle  marche bien qualité de finition très bonne le bouton ON OFF super pour garder les batteries et elle se recharge via le port USB au niveau délai une semaine vraiment très bonne souris c'est ce que je recherchais


----------



## Emerout (30 Juin 2006)

MadMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir la Radtech (voir MACritique) BT 600.
> 
> Elle est pas mal du tout et elle ne "sautille" pas comme le faisait ma Logitech. Ele est blanche et argent (peinture). De près, on voit qu'elle n'a pas la qualité d'une souris Apple (encore que la mighty fait assez cheap aussi je trouve). Mais elle est vraiment bien. Je l'ai commandée directement sur le site US radtech.us et no problemo, je l'ai reçue une semaine plus tard...
> 
> C'est pour aller avec mon nouvel iMac qui devrait bientôt arriver et mon PB...





			
				toutletoutim a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout a fait d'accord je veins aussi de coammander la Radtech BT 600 ell eest bien se charge facilement, elle  marche bien qualité de finition très bonne le bouton ON OFF super pour garder les batteries et elle se recharge via le port USB au niveau délai une semaine vraiment très bonne souris c'est ce que je recherchais



Avez-vous payé des taxes et frais de douanes ?


----------



## Zitounesup (2 Juillet 2006)

J'utilise depuis peu la souris BT d'Apple, et je dois dire que j'en suis tr&#232;s content! Elle marche bien, est pr&#233;cise, a une tr&#232;s bonne port&#233;e (mais d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 3m de l'&#233;cran, plus facile de s'y rep&#233;rer  ) et elle est jolie!! :-D
Bonne prise en main &#233;galement, possibilit&#233; de r&#233;gler le force du clic (pour les brutes et les d&#233;licats) et permet aussi de maintenir le clic m&#234;me si on soul&#232;ve la bestiole.

EDIT: je l'utilise avec mon MBP, et c'est du plus bel effet


----------



## ppscouby (9 Août 2006)

j'ai acheté la radtech bt 600. 
Je suis très déçu pour l'instant. C'est ma première souris bluetooth. Peut être pourrez vous m'aider vous possesseurs de la même souris.
Mon curseur se promène tout seul parfois. J'ai remarqué immédiatement un certain temps de latence entre mon mouvement et sa correspondance sur le curseur à l'écran. Parfois tout va bien et cela recommence.
Une idée?

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs surfaces pour voir si cela venait du capteur. Je n'ai rien trouvé de bien concluant. Mon vieux tapis de souris à repris du service sans beaucoup plus de réussite. J'ai essayé avec une page blanche etc... idem

ce qui est énervant c'est que parfois cela semble bien fonctionner puis patatras voilà le curseur qui prend sa liberté (cela donne l'impression d'une prise à distance de la souris), ou la latence qui augmente rendant impossible la sélection.

Dites moi toutes les souris bt sont toutes comme cela?


----------



## toutletoutim (10 Août 2006)

ppscouby a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté la radtech bt 600.
> Je suis très déçu pour l'instant. C'est ma première souris bluetooth. Peut être pourrez vous m'aider vous possesseurs de la même souris.
> Mon curseur se promène tout seul parfois. J'ai remarqué immédiatement un certain temps de latence entre mon mouvement et sa correspondance sur le curseur à l'écran. Parfois tout va bien et cela recommence.
> Une idée?
> ...


 
Bonjour, moi j'ai aucun pb ,
As tu télécharger sur le site les drivers comme c'est indiqué?
As tu laissé la souris se charger assez longtemps?
Je ne sai spas j'essaye de trouver une solution. Pour moi c'est vraiment une bonne souris sans aucun pb.


----------



## ppscouby (10 Août 2006)

j'ai essayé de reprendre de 0 rien n'y fait. Elle est inutilisable pour l'instant. 
D'autres idées ?


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

Je poss&#233;de cette souris et je ne rencontre aucun souci&#8230;
Perso, j'ai install&#233; le driver et appuy&#233; sur le bouton ON/OFF de la BT-600 apr&#232;s avoir v&#233;rifi&#233; l'&#233;tat des piles :hein: . Tu peux aussi la connecter &#224; l'un des ports USB via le cable fourni avec la souris (qui par ailleurs permet de recharger les piles).

Puis dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Systeme, j'ai cliqu&#233; sur le nouveau menu "Radmouse".

Ensuite : Choix de l'onglet Pr&#233;f&#233;rences > Menu d&#233;roulant > All Applications > l&#224;, j'ai coch&#233; la case OFF.

Pour finir, j'ai configur&#233; les actions des boutons dans "Clavier et Souris"


----------



## emy648 (11 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je posséde cette souris et je ne rencontre aucun souci
> Perso, j'ai installé le driver et appuyé sur le bouton ON/OFF de la BT-600* après avoir vérifié l'état des piles *:hein: . Tu peux aussi la connecter à l'un des ports USB via le cable fourni avec la souris (qui par ailleurs permet de recharger les piles).
> 
> Puis dans les Préférences Systeme, j'ai cliqué sur le nouveau menu "Radmouse".
> ...



ca peut parraitre con comme ca, mais ça vient peut etre bien des piles... enfin ma souris a les réactions que tu décris quand les piles sont déchargées...:mouais: ca ne coute rien d'essayer avec des piles neuves (dans le cas ou elles ne le seraient pas)!


----------



## ppscouby (12 Août 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ca peut parraitre con comme ca, mais ça vient peut etre bien des piles... enfin ma souris a les réactions que tu décris quand les piles sont déchargées...:mouais: ca ne coute rien d'essayer avec des piles neuves (dans le cas ou elles ne le seraient pas)!




pourtant elles sont livrées avec.... Donc à priori elles sont neuves, non ?
elle est infernale à utiliser. Comment pourrai-je savoit si il s'agit d'interférences.... WIFI = dans mon immeuble il y a plusieurs personnes qui ont un réseau wifi. Mon téléphone sans fil aussi pourrait êter une source de pertubation cependant il n'est pas dans la même pièce....


----------



## ppscouby (13 Août 2006)

une piste effectivement du côté des piles peut-être.
J'observe qu'en branchant le cable à la souris tous ces défauts disparaissent
Question : le cable quand il est branché ne transfère que l'énergie je suppose et la connexion reste bluetooth ? ou quand le fil est branché la connexion bluetooth s'arrête et alors la souris fonctionne comme une filaire classique ?

En faisant l'essai allumage extinction avec la souris branché en filaire j'ai eu le droit à mon premier Kernel Panic depuis que je suis sous osX (cad depuis Puma).

Des idées ???


----------



## ppscouby (16 Août 2006)

de nouvelles batteries neuves n'ont pas fait évoluer le schmilblick


----------



## toutletoutim (17 Août 2006)

ppscouby a dit:
			
		

> En faisant l'essai allumage extinction avec la souris branché en filaire j'ai eu le droit à mon premier Kernel Panic depuis que je suis sous osX (cad depuis Puma).
> 
> Des idées ???



As tu validé que les drivers été bien valable sur puma?????


----------



## toutletoutim (17 Août 2006)

les drivers ne sont valables qu'a partir de 10.3 or later..


----------



## Emerout (17 Août 2006)

Je l'ai aussi finalement acheté, pour info : aucun frais de douane.



			
				ppscouby a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté la radtech bt 600.
> Je suis très déçu pour l'instant. C'est ma première souris bluetooth. Peut être pourrez vous m'aider vous possesseurs de la même souris.
> Mon curseur se promène tout seul parfois. J'ai remarqué immédiatement un certain temps de latence entre mon mouvement et sa correspondance sur le curseur à l'écran. Parfois tout va bien et cela recommence.
> Une idée?
> ...


Je n'ai pas eu de problème d'installation, sous Tiger avec mon Mini G4, pilotes et firmware bluetooth à jour.

Mais je rencontre le même genre de problème : il y a parfois des latences sur le mouvement du curseur. J'ai remarqué que cela se produisait pendant un pic d'utilisation du CPU : j'ouvre une grosse application, je charge une page un peu lourde dans Firefox...
le CPU n'est pourtant pas saturé, c'est quand même un peu énervant, ma souris USB n'a pas du tout ce comportement.

Il faudrait que le processus qui gère le driver/la souris ait une priorité maximale, mais comment faire ?

Sinon c'est vrai que la souris est pas mal, joli look, bien configurable je n'ai pas encore pu apprécier l'autonomie.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un a celle l&#224; ??

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=9_149_409_1026&products_id=4529&bloc=technical


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

Perso je ne l'est pas mais tu peux déjà te donner une idée aux 4 avis du site ( si ce n'est déjà fait)


http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=4529&bloc=opinions&new=0#blocs


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

Oui merci 

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; lu les avis mais ils sont assez contradictoires en fait, donc je ne sais pas qui croire ??


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

Oui c'est vrai que les avis sont assez contradictoire, mais bon pour le meme prix tu as la radtech 600, et elles a 5 boutons...


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

La Radtech 600 a l'air petite aussi, moi j'aimerais bien une souris de taille standard, parce qu'au bout de plusieurs heures de travail ma main se crispe sur une petite souris (j'ai une mini genius) et ca fait mal au tendons


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

La BT*Micro* n'est pas de taille standart


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

Oui je sais mais niveau design elle me plait :love:


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

Forcement...   

j'préfére quand même la Radtech    que je vais bientot commander normalement :love:


----------



## Pompon (18 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Je suis tombé sur un autre post de *ppscouby* qui parlait d'un problème avec la souris Radtech dont le curseur avait tendance à partir en vrille.

J'ai essayé avec différents tapis de souris (j'ai un bureau en verre fumé) et une feuille blanche en vain.
Je viens de mettre une feuille de papier carreaux (le même que l'on utilise pour faire ses contrôles à l'école  ) et le résultat est bien meilleur. Le curseur ne part plus tout seul, mais j'ai encore quelques lenteurs qu'il faut que je règle via le logiciel.
Je pense qu'avec du papier millimétré on gagnerait encore en précision.

Voili-voilou si ça peut aider  
@+


----------



## Korben_Dallas (19 Septembre 2006)

Pompon a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis tombé sur un autre post de *ppscouby* qui parlait d'un problème avec la souris Radtech dont le curseur avait tendance à partir en vrille.
> 
> ...



En effet, plus tu a une surface uniforme, moin "l'oeil" optique de la souris pourras détecter un mouvement... sauf les nouvelles souris qui on 2 capteurs... Donc oui, avec un papier milimétré tu aurra plus de précision!!!!!


----------



## Philomo (20 Septembre 2006)

MadMax a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir la Radtech (voir MACritique) BT 600.
> 
> Elle est pas mal du tout et elle ne "sautille" pas comme le faisait ma Logitech. Ele est blanche et argent (peinture). De près, on voit qu'elle n'a pas la qualité d'une souris Apple (encore que la mighty fait assez cheap aussi je trouve). Mais elle est vraiment bien. Je l'ai commandée directement sur le site US radtech.us et no problemo, je l'ai reçue une semaine plus tard...
> 
> C'est pour aller avec mon nouvel iMac qui devrait bientôt arriver et mon PB...


 
J'ai depuis deux ans la version d'origine à piles, (la bleue) que j'utilise avec des accus pour éviter de changer de piles tous les 4 jours. 

Au bout d'un an l'axe de la roulette (en plastique mou) s'est émoussé et patinait dans le logement du détecteur de rotation. Pendant un temps j'ai pu compenser en bourrant avec un petit bout de papier, mais l'axe a fini par casser. 
Radtech contacté par mail n'a rien fait, ne répondait même plus. 
Ensuite c'est le contact de pile qui a cassé (une lamelle), et enfin c'est le bouton gauche qui avait des rebonds. 

Donc la semaine dernière, soit plus de deux ans après l'achat j'ai amené l'épave au stand Radteh à Apple expo. 

Ils l'ont échangée gratos par une neuve. Il paraît que les défauts ont été corrigés. C'est visible pour le contact de pile remplacé par un ressort plus costaud.

J'ai eu des problèmes de cuseur qui partait en vrille, c'était dû au tapis dont la déco et l'aspect semblent importants. 

Voilà.


----------



## Pompon (30 Novembre 2006)

Je reviens à la charge avec cette histoire de curseur qui part en vrille et qui est toujours présent sur ma radtech bt600.

J'ai pu faire un essai sur un macbook 13 pouces avec ma souris pendant une journée et je n'ai rencontré aucun souci. Fluidité parfaite, aucun décrochage avec/sans alimentation via le câble usb (avec le même tapis de souris) et ce même pendant le lancement de plusieurs applications ! Je n'ai pas installé les drivers officiels.
M'est d'avis que la résolution et la taille de l'écran de mon imac 20 pouces y sont peut-être pour quelque chose... Je ferai des test en réduisant la résolution de ce dernier, on verra bien.

@+
ps : ce n'est pas mon appart qui est envoûté, car les tests ont eu lieu dans la même pièce.


----------



## fabio (18 Décembre 2006)

et la logitech bluetooth :
Logitech V270 Cordless Optical Notebook Mouse for Bluetooth
l&#224;
vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Tiey (23 Décembre 2006)

fabio a dit:


> et la logitech bluetooth :
> Logitech V270 Cordless Optical Notebook Mouse for Bluetooth
> là
> vous en pensez quoi ?



Elle fonctionne à merveille avec mon MBP. J'ai aussi une Mighty et ben je prefère et de loin la logitech

t.


----------



## fabio (23 Décembre 2006)

merci


----------



## fabio (28 Décembre 2006)

Tiey a dit:


> Elle fonctionne à merveille avec mon MBP. J'ai aussi une Mighty et ben je prefère et de loin la logitech
> 
> t.



ben, je me suis décidé pour la logitech, je vous raconterai


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Février 2007)

Je me permet de relancer le sujet car je cherche une souris Bluetooth pour mon MacBook.
Mais j'aimerais savoir quels modèles possèdent un socle pour recharcher la souris.

Et plus généralement, quels sont les moyens de rechargement de vos souris ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Korben_Dallas (21 Février 2007)

fabio a dit:


> ben, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; pour la logitech, je vous raconterai


Alors raconte nous!! 
Moi je l'ai aussi achet&#233;e, mais mon avis est assez flou....
Alors j'ai commenc&#233; par acheter une Mighty Mouse BT. Sous OSX elle fonctionne &#224; merveille y compris le clic droit, malgr&#233; quelques d&#233;connections intempestives. Sous windaube, plus pr&#233;sis&#233;ment pour les jeux, j'ai &#233;t&#233; extrement d&#233;&#231;u du clic droit.
Je l'ai donc chang&#233; pour une V270. Verdict le clic droit fonctionne parfaitement (&#233;videment) sous les deux OS...Malgr&#233; que la V270 fonctionne sur moi de surfaces. Par contre il y a toujours ces d&#233;connections qui me rende fou!!!
Alors fabio dis moi si tu as le m&#234;me probl&#232;me???

J'ai un MBP c2d


----------



## fabio (27 Février 2007)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Alors fabio dis moi si tu as le même problème???
> J'ai un MBP c2d



salut,

non pas de probleme de deconnection intempestive avec la V270, d'ailleurs j'en suis tres content, je la trouve tres confortable, plus confortable en tout cas que la mighty mouse...
mais est ce que tes deconnections interviennent après la mise en veille du mbp ???
dans ce cas effectivement il peut arriver de devoir eteindre puis rallumer la souris... le temps que le blutooth se reveille...

mon verdict : super souris, parfaitement assortie au mbp...


----------



## Korben_Dallas (28 Février 2007)

fabio a dit:


> salut,
> 
> non pas de probleme de deconnection intempestive avec la V270, d'ailleurs j'en suis tres content, je la trouve tres confortable, plus confortable en tout cas que la mighty mouse...
> mais est ce que tes deconnections interviennent après la mise en veille du mbp ???
> ...



Alors ca arrive de moin en moin souvent... mais quand ca arrive, ca arrive vraiment à n'importe quel moment... 
Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, elle est super confortable et va nikel avec le MBP


----------



## ASPEN (4 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'a la V270 depuis un moment mais j'ai toujours été un peu déçu du paramétrage sous OSX.
La vitesse de déplacement est à l'avant dernier cran en lenteur mais c'est pour moi un peu trop rapide et trop réactif (et pas assez précis). Sur le dernier cran elle est carrément trop lente.

Bref, est-ce que vous connaissez un système pour pouvoir la paramétrer plus finement ? Sur le site logitech il n'y a pas de driver pour OSX.

Par contre sous XP elle fonctionne très bien car le paramétrage est plus poussé.


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2007)

Pardon si je diverge un peu du sujet : je suis passe a une souris BT depuis deux mois (la Mighty Mouse BT). Changer deux piles toutes les 5-6 semaines, je trouve ca tout de meme assez peu ecologique, meme si BT est bien pratique.

Je voulais juste par ce biais annoncer que je renoncais au BT et a une surconsommation de piles generalisee


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Pardon si je diverge un peu du sujet : je suis passe a une souris BT depuis deux mois (la Mighty Mouse BT). Changer deux piles toutes les 5-6 semaines, je trouve ca tout de meme assez peu ecologique, meme si BT est bien pratique.
> 
> Je voulais juste par ce biais annoncer que je renoncais au BT et a une surconsommation de piles generalisee



Tu sais, les batteries NI-MH ont maintenant une capacité suffisamment raisonnable pour remplacer des piles, ce qu'elles ont fait depuis longtemps dans mon vieux Palm, tu en utilise deux jeux (un qui recharge pendant que l'autre sert), et tu n'auras plus que 4 batteries à changer toutes les 5 à 6000 semaines


----------



## MamaCass (5 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Pardon si je diverge un peu du sujet : je suis passe a une souris BT depuis deux mois (la Mighty Mouse BT). Changer deux piles toutes les 5-6 semaines, je trouve ca tout de meme assez peu ecologique, meme si BT est bien pratique.
> 
> Je voulais juste par ce biais annoncer que je renoncais au BT et a une surconsommation de piles generalisee



Piles rechargeables ?  J'y pense aussi


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2007)

J'ai essaye, pas pour ca : ca ne tient pas autant que des alcalines, et puis elles mourraient en moins de deux ans. Non, idealement Apple sortirait une souris BT avec socle pour recharger. Mais bon, j'ai quand meme abandonne l'idee par principe 

Sans vouloir donner de lecon a qui que ce soit bien entendu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai essaye, pas pour ca : ca ne tient pas autant que des alcalines, et puis elles mourraient en moins de deux ans. Non, idealement Apple sortirait une souris BT avec socle pour recharger. Mais bon, j'ai quand meme abandonne l'idee par principe
> 
> Sans vouloir donner de lecon a qui que ce soit bien entendu...



Là, tu me surprends, j'utilise les mêmes batteries (des Sony AAA (LR03) de 800 mA/h sur mon Palm depuis février 2003, je n'ai toujours pas noté de baisse significative de leur capacité. Toutefois, il est à noter que j'utilise un très vieux chargeur, datant de l'époque ou les AAA faisaient 150 mA/h, et les AA 500 mA/h, ce qui me donne des temps de charge de 29h à 50 mA pour les AAA et de 17 ou 23h à 180mA pour les AA (1700mA/h ou 2300 mA/h, j'ai des deux sortes). Je pense que ces recharges à faible ampérage sont de nature à prolonger leur durée de vie.


----------



## Korben_Dallas (5 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai essaye, pas pour ca : ca ne tient pas autant que des alcalines, et puis elles mourraient en moins de deux ans. Non, idealement Apple sortirait une souris BT avec socle pour recharger. Mais bon, j'ai quand meme abandonne l'idee par principe
> 
> Sans vouloir donner de lecon a qui que ce soit bien entendu...



Changer de piles toutes les 6 semaines ou tout les 2 ans..... mmmmmmhhh.... que faire???:mouais:


----------



## Roockie (6 Mars 2007)

J'aimerai bien commander un sourie Apple BT (mighty). Mais on m'a dit que ça bouffe énormement de piles...

Et la logitech VX Revolution : qu'en pensez vous ? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/FR/FR,CRID=2146,CONTENTID=12140#Specifications


----------



## Korben_Dallas (7 Mars 2007)

Roockie a dit:


> J'aimerai bien commander un sourie Apple BT (mighty). Mais on m'a dit que ça bouffe énormement de piles...
> 
> Et la logitech VX Revolution : qu'en pensez vous ? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/FR/FR,CRID=2146,CONTENTID=12140#Specifications




Le frère de ma copine en a une (mais il est sur windaube... le pauvre...), mais je l'ai essayer et franchement elle pas mal du tout. En plus tu peux  paramétrer les boutons comme tu veux et aussi sur mac  d'après ce que je vois. Le seul désavantage à mes yeux, c'est quelle est pas BT!


----------



## Roockie (9 Mars 2007)

Ah oui, en effet, tu as raison... cette souris Logitech n'est pas BT... Je n'avais pas vu !... Dommage !


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

Heuuu je tiens quand meme a signaler que la mighty mouse de mac a un interupteur on/off qui de surcroit protege le capteur, et moi je ne la laherais plus depuis que j'ai essay&#233; la boule qui sert de roulette, c'est DEMENTIEL, quand je reviens sur ma souris sans fil microsoft pourtant TRES ergonomique et confortable, cette molette magique me manque terriblement, j'ai beau avoir une molette inclinable sur la microsoft cela n'a rien a voir en confort d'utilisation... bon quand au piles je vous tiendrais au courant mais il est vrai que ma microsoft pourtant non rechargeable et sans interupteur tiens plus de 6 mois sans probleme...

Quand au confort de la mighty mouse, j'ai des grosses main et je la trouve tres agr&#233;able, mais vu sa taille et ne conviendra pas bien a une femme je pense...


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2007)

Mon imac G4 va changer de place... je compte pour l'occasion lui mettre un clavier et une souris sans fil...

Pour le clavier, je vais prendre celui d'apple, je veux rester avec ce design...

Pour la souris, je suis un peu embeté... je penchais pour la mighty, mais les avis sont tellement divergeant...  
J'ai bu la BTmicro de chez Macally, sympa, mais ça ne vaut pas le design d'apple...


Bref, je suis hyper content, car plus je trouve des infos sur le net, plus je ne sais pas quoi faire... :mouais: 


enfin, il n'y a pas le feu... 

Je vais continuer à vous lire...


----------



## Korben_Dallas (9 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Mon imac G4 va changer de place... je compte pour l'occasion lui mettre un clavier et une souris sans fil...
> 
> Pour le clavier, je vais prendre celui d'apple, je veux rester avec ce design...
> 
> ...



Franchement, si tu fais pas de jeux, achète la mighty. Mais va dans un magasin et tu la test un peu, ça t'aideras à faire ton choix!


----------



## flotow (10 Mars 2007)

le premier prix chez Logitech en sans fil, et hop  (un dongle en plus aussi )


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Piles rechargeables ?  J'y pense aussi



ben oui ça sent la bonne solution, non???
faut les rcharger toutes les semaines mais bon avec un ou deux jeux d'avance ya pas d'souci pis c'est plus écolo


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mars 2007)

J'ai acheté la V270 de logitech en bluetooth et j'aurais aimé savoir si l'un d'entre vous avez installé un driver ou autre pour remedier au problème de ralentissement du pointeur lorsqu'on veut être précis.
En fait, je pose la question car les options de paramétrage d'OS X sont assez limités, et avant la logitech, j'avais une souris Microsoft en USB qui fonctionnait bien mieux sous OS X une fois le driver installé.


----------



## Korben_Dallas (31 Mars 2007)

J'ai cherché sur le site, mais j ai rien trouvé!!!

Mais je m'y suis fais, et maintenent ca va bien!


----------



## ASPEN (1 Avril 2007)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> J'ai cherché sur le site, mais j ai rien trouvé!!!
> 
> Mais je m'y suis fais, et maintenent ca va bien!



bein moi pas ! Son imprécision est tolérable sur le net ou dans les dossiers, par contre quand on commence à faire de la retouche photo ou dessin vectoriel ça devient rageant


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Avril 2007)

Je regrète quand même un peu le manque de précision de la logictech V270. Elle est beaucoup moins précise que mon ancienne Microsoft.
Enfin, on va essayé de s'y habituer


----------



## Korben_Dallas (1 Avril 2007)

sinon, ca vous arrive qu'elle se déconnecte???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

Au risque de poser une question dans le vide, je tente quand m&#234;me :

Je compte acheter une souris bluetooth pour mon macbook (ayant essay&#233; la mighty mouse, j'adh&#232;re pas trop car trop sensible et click droit pas trop pratique) j'h&#233;site entre 3 souris BT et je ne peux me d&#233;cider car tous les avis sur le net sont contradictoires :rateau: ! 

Donc selon vous, quelle est la meilleure souris bluetooth entre ces 3 l&#224; :

la Logitech v270, la Radtech BT 600 ou la Kensington PilotMouse Mini Bluetooth ?

Merci pour les &#233;ventuelles r&#233;ponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

veggiefly a dit:


> ... je ne peux me décider car tous les avis sur le net sont contradictoires :rateau: !
> 
> Donc selon vous, quelle est la meilleure souris bluetooth entre ces 3 là : ...



Ben, ici aussi, on est sur le net, sais tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Certes !  lol

Mais je parlais surtout ici des sites où les gens donnent des notes aux produits... Ca diverge trop ! 
Ici aussi mais bon, je demande juste de choisir entre les 3, peut être y en aura-t-il une qui sortira du lot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

veggiefly a dit:


> Certes !  lol
> 
> Mais je parlais surtout ici des sites où les gens donnent des notes aux produits... Ca diverge trop !
> Ici aussi mais bon, je demande juste de choisir entre les 3, peut être y en aura-t-il une qui sortira du lot...



La seule réponse qui pourrait être intéressante viendrait de quelqu'un qui aurait les trois, ça risque d'être dur à trouver


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Bon... lol, quoi que je dise je suis le boulet du moment si j'ai bien compris ! :hein:

Bon je remballe ma question débile alors.

Bye bye


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

T'&#233;nerve pas, je t'explique ! C'est pour toi, hein !

Tu peux &#234;tre tranquille que chacun te dira que "c'est sa souris &#224; lui qu'elle est la meilleure", et tu seras pas plus avanc&#233;. Pour d&#233;finir les qualit&#233;s relatives de produits concurrents, il te faut chercher des comparatifs, et &#231;a, tu en trouvera dans la partie Magazine de MacGe, ou d'autres sites, dans les revues sp&#233;cialis&#233;es, mais certainement pas dans les forums.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Oki doki, merci pour tes conseils j'en prend note


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Juin 2007)

je fais remonter le post pour vous annoncer le décès prématuré de ma mighty mouse wireless...mais ne vous en faites donc pas, une logitech V270 bluetooth va lui succéder !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

j'ai trouve une super souris a HK, de marque Onyx, noire, petite, BT, rechargeable
le probleme vient juste des piles qui doivent etre de mauvaise qualite car la charge ne tient pas longtemps, 2 jours en utilisation continue

sinon, le socle a brancher sur l'USB pour recharger est super

$40

comme quoi rien ne sert d'aller chercher dans des marques connues


----------

